# Work experience VS Bachelor degree



## gbnz (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone might have any insight on this. My occupation is listed on the Long Term Skill Shortage list (software tester) - I don't have a Bachelor degree just a diploma but I do have almost 17 years experience. Has anyone here got a work visa with something similar or are they pretty strict with sticking to listed requirements?

Thanks for your time!
Garth


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

gbnz said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone might have any insight on this. My occupation is listed on the Long Term Skill Shortage list (software tester) - I don't have a Bachelor degree just a diploma but I do have almost 17 years experience. Has anyone here got a work visa with something similar or are they pretty strict with sticking to listed requirements?
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> Garth


Hi,

If you are applying for Residency via the skilled migrant route and you are claiming bonus points for having experience in a particular occupation off the Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL) then you must meet the specific requirements for that occupation perfectly or you are not eligible to claim the points.

So, in your case.

You wish to claim for 17 years experience as a software tester. The LTSSL requirement states :
Bachelor degree (Level 7) specialising in Information Technology (Computer Science, Information Systems or other Information Technology) OR Bachelor degree (Level 7) specialising in Electrical and Electronic Engineering and Technology AND a minimum of three years’ relevant post qualification work experience.

In my opinion you do not meet the requirement as you do not hold a Bachelor degree so cannot claim the points for the experience.
Immigration are very strict.
The only chance you have got is if you can provide relevant justification to Immigration that your qualifications and skills/experience form an equivalent level to meet the specific requirement for that occupation.

Regards,


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

gbnz said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone might have any insight on this. My occupation is listed on the Long Term Skill Shortage list (software tester) - I don't have a Bachelor degree just a diploma but I do have almost 17 years experience. Has anyone here got a work visa with something similar or are they pretty strict with sticking to listed requirements?
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> Garth


Hi Garth

I think you can claim points for your experience and education.
However, you cannot claim bonus points for LTSSL for education or work experience.

You can check, how many points you score in points calculator available on NZ Immigration website, and if you score 140 or more, then you are good to submit application under SMC.

Best of Luck

~Cheema


----------



## gbnz (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you both very much, I appreciate your insight!
Cheers,


----------

